# Web Seminar Future Topics



## JBroida (Jan 9, 2012)

So, i spent some time thinking tonight and i think i have a good idea of what i want to do the our web seminars. I thought i'd run it by you guys first to see if you had any ideas or feedback. Here's what i have so far:


Single bevel basics- How to sharpen single bevel knives
Double Bevel Basics- How to sharpen double bevel knives
Hamaguri edges- and in-depth primer
Tip Sharpening- the basic concepts
Advanced sharpening technique Q&A
Basic Sharpening Technique Q&A
Stone Selection picking the right stones for your knives and the tasks at hand
Microbevels- what they are, why we use them, and how to use them


What do you think? One subject a week or so and then start over? Thats kind of what i'm thinking now.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that is a great line up.

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 9, 2012)

JBroida said:


> So, i spent some time thinking tonight and i think i have a good idea of what i want to do the our web seminars. I thought i'd run it by you guys first to see if you had any ideas or feedback. Here's what i have so far:
> 
> 
> Single bevel basics- How to sharpen single bevel knives
> ...



Looks like a good line up to me!


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 9, 2012)

Sign me up for tip sharpening. Looking good so far.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 9, 2012)

So, i've had some feedback on some other forums, facebook, and google plus and this is how we have changed it:

Double Bevel Basics- How to sharpen double bevel knives
Single bevel basics- How to sharpen single bevel knives
Stone Selection&#8230; picking the right stones for your knives and the tasks at hand
Tip Sharpening- the basic concepts
Hamaguri edges- and in-depth primer
Microbevels- what they are, why we use them, and how to use them 
Basic Sharpening Technique Q&A
Advanced sharpening technique Q&A 


What do you guys think?

Also, i was thinking we would have to do a 5 person min. to make a class work, but 8 person max to keep things orderly and the network running smooth. And it seems they are running about 1.5 hours or so, so i was thinking $15 per session.

Any thoughts on that?

-Jon


----------



## jaybett (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe a class on cutting techniques?

The price is very reasonable. 

Jay


----------



## JBroida (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not quite set up for cutting technique demos in the store here, but it may be something i can add later on


----------



## TB_London (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great, Couple of ideas, not sure they'll stretch to a whole session though:

Fixing overground knives
Common mistakes- how to spot and rectify
Asymetric edges


----------



## JBroida (Jan 9, 2012)

i'm not so sure the overgrind issue is possible to do over the internet because of the ways one has to asses the problems, where they are, how serious they are, etc.

The common mistakes thing, i think i can go over in the basics of each type of sharpening... same for asymetrical edges in double bevel knives... its a part of the sharpening anyways.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 9, 2012)

Cool cool, you seem to have nearly all bases covered


----------



## SKOHH (Feb 6, 2012)

When do these seminars start, and how do I sign up? I cant wait, this sounds exciting.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2012)

SKOHH said:


> When do these seminars start, and how do I sign up? I cant wait, this sounds exciting.




they've already started:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4947-Web-Seminar-2-12-12-Double-Bevel-Basics

also:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars


----------

